# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Other Discussion and Support > Education & Science >  How do I start R from terminal?

## Wittgenstein

Hi, after all that truble trying to install R from Crane I found that it easily could be installed from Synaptic :Smile:  But the installation does not create any icon to start the program. How do I start R from the terminal?

----------


## thk

Type "R" in a terminal (no quotes)

----------


## dugh

Here's a walkthrough on getting R setup also:
http://edtechdev.blogspot.com/2007/0...in-ubuntu.html

I'm hoping the openoffice R extension turns out well, it's still in early development however.  But using R would be 100X better with it I think.

----------


## CalvinK

> Hi, after all that truble trying to install R from Crane I found that it easily could be installed from Synaptic But the installation does not create any icon to start the program. How do I start R from the terminal?


Depending on your use of R, there are some GUIs for R. Presently, I use JGR (you can easily download it at their site: http://rosuda.org/JGR/ following the commands described ) but you can also get Rkward (a little limited for me) with Synaptic. There is also an add-on for GNUmeric. 
Plenty of choices. 
Have fun

----------


## dpj23

type capitol R in the terminal...

----------


## UbunteroCENCAL

I like JGR better...

by the way, anybody knows where to get a JGR icon?

----------


## howefield

Thread closed.

Please look at the date of the last post before replying.

Start a new thread and reference this one if needs be.

----------

